# FOCAL FPD 900.6 HELP



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm the one who post the focal fpd 900.6 on the eBay classified forum, finally after i yelled on the original eBay seller, they give me this receipt as a proof that he buy it from the MGM electronic in Lubbock TX, he is appeared to be the employee of the store, for some reason the receipt pic appear to be blurry and he is willing to mailed the receipt to me on next monday, here is the picture of the amp and also the receipt, i need your help to determine is it fake or real focal made amp. Thanks


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

I think the receipt photo is better after i convert it to jpeg, THe main reason i was curious is the crossover gain has silver color instead of black. Btw thanks guys for the help


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Get the receipt mailed to you. Call Focal with the receipt and get it verified. That is all you can do. MGM Electronics - Mobile Electronics Installer | Lubbock, TX 

Why not call the shop and confirm that the amplifier was purchased there?

Additionally, why was the seller selling a BNIB Focal amplifier on eBay under his name? What's the story there... that's something I would ask. Sometimes shops give employees discounts but if you go and resell the product without even using it for themselves (at least no intention to)... I mean that's a bit unethical and more than likely violates vendor/dealer rules as they pertain to offering employee discounts. Unless, of course, you bought it and then didn't need it or, instead of the audio install, you needed the money or something innocent but... ya know. I know I can't just buy and return at my shop so... could be the case. Could be totally innocent and probably is but there's nothing wrong with calling the shop to verify, just be nice about it. They should have a record of the S/N's that come at least INTO their inventory (if not also OUT OF their inventory). Again, probably all totally innocent - you're goal should be to verify the amplifier is authentic and then use that information in the new eBay listing to bolster your credibility.

Frankly I'd want my money back anyway. Then I can go walk into a local Focal dealer, pay more, but have piece of mind and my own receipt with my own name on it. Or get it from Crutchfield.


----------



## balane (Jul 4, 2009)

MGM in Lubbock appears to be an authorized Focal dealer. Why don't you email them with the receipt scan attached and ask them if it's valid? If they confirm it to be authentic then that's a decent, but not conclusive, indication you have an actual Focal product.

[email protected]

MGM Electronics - Mobile Electronics Installer | Lubbock, TX


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The mod COBB should be able to help you. He is affiliated with Focal I think.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

In short, DO NOT buy new Focal product from eBay...


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

balane said:


> MGM in Lubbock appears to be an authorized Focal dealer. Why don't you email them with the receipt scan attached and ask them if it's valid? If they confirm it to be authentic then that's a decent, but not conclusive, indication you have an actual Focal product.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> MGM Electronics - Mobile Electronics Installer | Lubbock, TX


Thanks guys for all your help, I just e-mail Steven about the case and looking forward to hear from him soon.


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

sirbOOm said:


> In short, DO NOT buy new Focal product from eBay...


Thats true. Now i learn my lesson and will buy anything from its AD from now on


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

For the updated guys, I e-mailed Jacob Brown, who is the focal representative for the serial number verification center, he say that the amp is appear to be authentic, since its match with the record from focal. But I'm still curious since the crossover gain have different color with the one on the focal website. I also still waiting the reply from the MGM representative.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

MGP99 said:


> For the updated guys, I e-mailed Jacob Brown, who is the focal representative for the serial number verification center, he say that the amp is appear to be authentic, since its match with the record from focal. But I'm still curious since the crossover gain have different color with the one on the focal website. I also still waiting the reply from the MGM representative.


That is very interesting since the Mod who works for ORCA says it's a fraud. Which is it?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The Mod who works at Orca never said it was fake, the mod who works at Orca could not verify authenticity without knowing a history of the amplifier. Now that there is history, we can look at our records and create a chain of custody so to speak.


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

McKinneyMike said:


> That is very interesting since the Mod who works for ORCA says it's a fraud. Which is it?


Yeah, Im still wait for the answer from the MGM store, since it have the best answer for it i think, But i just email Jacob about it and He say it match his papertrail record, What do you guys think?


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

MGP99 said:


> Yeah, Im still wait for the answer from the MGM store, since it have the best answer for it i think, But i just email Jacob about it and He say it match his papertrail record, What do you guys think?


Maybe the MOD can shed some light on it now for you.


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

McKinneyMike said:


> Maybe the MOD can shed some light on it now for you.


Thanks for the info, now I'm 100% sure that the amp is authentic since i already got the reply from Steve at MGM Electronic that the receipt is legit and the amp was real. Also the crossover gain for the production line is actually have silver color, the black one is actually for the prototype only, i got this info from Jacob Brown at the Focal representative. Thanks once again guys


----------

